# Female Purple Martin drinking



## rondv (Aug 8, 2012)

One of the toughest captures for me. The green is trees reflecting in a clear lake.


----------



## Samuelization (Aug 8, 2012)

I love watching them do that over my pond. And in flight they are awsome.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 8, 2012)

That looks like a barnswallow to me.


----------



## quinn (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow another outstanding shot!


----------



## rondv (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks quinn and Samuelization!




fishfryer said:


> That looks like a barnswallow to me.



Not to me.


these are Barn Swallows






Scratching his head in flight





Tree Swallows











Northern Rough-winged Swallow






Cliff swallows


----------



## rondv (Aug 8, 2012)

Samuelization said:


> I love watching them do that over my pond. And in flight they are awsome.



Hi Samuelization, Do you have a martin colony?


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweet, sweet, sweet!  I tried to get a shot like that this past spring, but failed...  You've set a new bar for next year!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## TroutManJoe (Aug 8, 2012)

Simply amazing!!! Birds are my nemesis in outdoor photography. They are as tough to shoot as jumping fish, which thankfully I'm good at getting. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 8, 2012)

Verrry nice.  But it's a miniature Forest Service fire tanker plane scooping up water to fight a tiny baby forest fire...


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 8, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Verrry nice.  But it's a miniature Forest Service fire tanker plane scooping up water to fight a tiny baby forest fire...



    Great looking picture.


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Aug 9, 2012)

awesome pictures!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 10, 2012)

Supershot,you can flat nail a BIF


----------



## carver (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful birds and captures


----------



## john.lee (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome shot


----------

